# Arthur Jones infamous arm routine



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey peeps :thumb:

Come accross this page the other day. The well known Arthur Jones apparently had 22 athletes go to Florida where he lived to try out his routine, and if they didn't gain size on their arms, he'd pay for their flights back.

According to this, every one of them gained size in just 3 workouts a week, each of them lasting about 5 minutes!

Here's the article I C&P off another forum....

http://forums.ratedesi.com/archive/index.php/t-63170.html

I remember someone made a thread on it on here over a year ago but I couldn't seem to find it when I searched for it.

Anyway, I'm gonna try this after this virus of mine has gone. Has anyone else here tried it and got results?


----------

